# Problema para hacer andar el Preamplificador Albert Kreuzer



## camicucci (Nov 3, 2010)

Me largue a armar de cero el preamplificador Albert Kreuzer, para bajo. Arme el PCB, compre los componentes, los soldé y lo cablee. Adjunto una foto general del ensamblado.
El tema es que no anda y no puedo terminar de armarlo. No me anda significa que toco el bajo enchufado en el y practicamente no sale ningun sonido por el amplificador al que conecto este PRE. 
Investigue un poco en la Web y encontre un metodo para debuguear circuitos (soy principiante) el que aplique de inmediato: empezando por la salida (OUT) donde conecto el cable que va al ampli inyecto señal (la que viene con el tester, creo de 1 Khz) y escucho si sale por el ampli. Eso hice hasta que llegue a un punto (por desgracia cercano al OUT) en el cual si me voy  para atras ya no escucho la señal (para el lado de la entrada, IN) Ahi debe estar el problema, pero no se como arreglarlo. Aqui va el detalle de mi problema:

Inyecto señal en la pata S del T3 y la escucho en el parlante.
Inyecto señal en la pata G del T3 y NO la escucho en el parlante. 
Medi el T3 con un tester y me dio:
T3
G: 1.87v
S: 8.38v
D: 14.95v
La fuente me entrega 14.95v
Estuve viendo otros post de otros sitios donde arman este PRE y han tomado estas mediciones y observo lo siguiente: en T3, en la pata G suelen tener 3.16/3.3 y yo tengo 1.87. Y en la pata S suelen tener 4.74/7.3 y yo tengo 8.38v. Esta diferencia indica que algo esta mal?? 
Les cuento que el original T3 segun plano era un FET BF245C pero pensando que fuera el problema lo cambie por un MPF102 y el resultado es practicamente el mismo que les conte, osea, el problema no es el FET en si, vean las nuevas mediciones:
T3
G: 1.89v
S: 6.11v
D: 14.95v
Osea lo unico que cambio fue la tension que mido en S (de T3) que ahora bajo de 8.38 a 6.11 supongo por el cambio de modelo. Pero el resultado de inyectar señal es el mismo descripto. Es como que de T3 la señal no avanza. Les dejo una imagen de lo que digo en plano, vean el adjunto ....
Si necesitan algun dato mas para ayudarme (tal como el plano entero del circuito, foto de  lo que arme en detalle, o medicion en algun punto) por favor no duden en pedirmelo, ya que les estaria muy agradecido de poder terminar este PRE y probarlo. 

Desde ya muchas gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2010)

La tensión del gate es muy baja. El consumo en corriente del gate es ínfimo, por lo que la tensión en ese punto debería ser la que resultante del divisor resistivo compuesto por R23 y R24. El detalle es que si el instrumento con que medís no tiene una impedancia de al menos 10 MOhms la tensión que te indica va a ser errónea. Probá sacando T3 y medí la tensión a ver si es la misma en el gate.
Tendría que tener cerca de 3.5 volts.
Si sube la tensión cuando quitás T3 solo se me ocurre que el mismo tenga fugas o esté mal conectado o alguna resistencia esté fuera de valor.


----------



## camicucci (Nov 3, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La tensión del gate es muy baja. El consumo en corriente del gate es ínfimo, por lo que la tensión en ese punto debería ser la que resultante del divisor resistivo compuesto por R23 y R24. El detalle es que si el instrumento con que medís no tiene una impedancia de al menos 10 MOhms la tensión que te indica va a ser errónea. Probá sacando T3 y medí la tensión a ver si es la misma en el gate.
> Tendría que tener cerca de 3.5 volts.
> Si sube la tensión cuando quitás T3 solo se me ocurre que el mismo tenga fugas o esté mal conectado o alguna resistencia esté fuera de valor.



Muchas gracias por contestarme. 
Voy a probar de sacar T3 a ver que tension me da. Mientras, pregunto: te referis a R23 yR24 que puden estar fuera de valor o alguna otra del circuito?
Controle una por una las resitencias y estoy casi seguro que estan bien (lo verificare tambien en R23 y R24)
Tambien estoy casi seguro que el FET esta bien, fijate que lo cambie y la tension en G es igual con otros FET incluso modelo distinto.

¿Pero hace falta sacar T3 para medir la tension en ese punto? ¿Mira que los valores que di son entre cada pata y tierra? Si lo saco, no dan lo mismo esos valores al ser contra tierra?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lo que estén fuera de valor es solo una suposición, no obstante, es muy significativo que haya muy baja tensión en el G y muy alta en el S.
El valor de tensión en la unión de R23, R24 y G no debería variar significativamente sacando el fet. Si eso pasa es que hay fugas en el fet o está mal conectado, no hay al menos a mi entender otra posibilidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

Levanta C16 (por ahí tiene fugas) y probá tocar el G (sonó sexual )

Es muuuuuuuy probable que el transistor esté colocado con las patas al revés.

Podés sacar un FET de adentro de un micrófono electret y fijarte como iba conectado

Saludos !


----------



## camicucci (Nov 3, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Levanta C16 (por ahí tiene fugas) y probá tocar el G (sonó sexual )
> 
> Es muuuuuuuy probable que el transistor esté colocado con las patas al revés.
> 
> ...



Descarta que este el FET al reves, lo verifique muchas veces y ademas fijate que saque y puse otro (que tiene otra configuracion de patas) y el problema es el mismo (y las tensiones tambien)
Respecto al C16, ok me fijo. Que tiene fugas que significa? ¿Que manda tension a masa? ¿Como lo chequeo eso? 
Muchas gracias por contestar! Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

Si le levantas una pata a C!6 , tocás G y suena . . . queda claro que fugaba a tierra (lo probás "in situ")

Otra posibilidad también sería un problema con el impreso . . .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2010)

DOSMETROS: dudo que venga por ahí (claro que puedo estar equivocado ), pero si hubiera fugas, es cierto que bajaría la tensión en el G, pero la tensión en el S también debería bajar y no subir como está pasando.

PD: un detalle y una duda.
El detalle es que hay que tener presente que esta etapa del circuito no amplifica tensión.
Duda: qué BC245 usaste (a,b o c)?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2010)

lo que dice Black tiger respecto a las tensiones es totalmente asi.
Primero hice una simulación en base al BF245C y la tensión el el gate, eta en unos 3v5, en el surtidor cerca de 7V, luego en una protoboard puse un BF245C las 4R capacidad, fuente de 15V generador de señal a 100mV 1Khz y la señal aplicada al gate esta presente en el surtidor... 
Alli hay otro tipo de problemas, por un lado en el datasheet el fabricante original pone las dispociones de pines, pero otros fabricantes no conservan esa dispocisión, pasa con lor archicomunes BC son ebc, pero hace tiempo compre unos fabricados por national y eran bce, obvio no fabrican el dispositivo tal cual, de su amplio repertorio toman el que cumplan las características del BC, para vender en un mercado donde los Tr japoneses no son muy conocidos, caso como Argentina
O las r no tienen el valor que marca el circuito, o hay un error en el impreso

Por otro lado, que amplitud tiene la señal que inyectaste en gate?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

Una vez por error invertí D con S y el Fet funcionaba "igual" (es una amnera de decir , funciona mal y me volvió mas loco pero no se quema).

Cierto que si bajamos el G debería bajar S


----------



## camicucci (Nov 5, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La tensión del gate es muy baja. El consumo en corriente del gate es ínfimo, por lo que la tensión en ese punto debería ser la que resultante del divisor resistivo compuesto por R23 y R24. El detalle es que si el instrumento con que medís no tiene una impedancia de al menos 10 MOhms la tensión que te indica va a ser errónea. Probá sacando T3 y medí la tensión a ver si es la misma en el gate.
> Tendría que tener cerca de 3.5 volts.
> Si sube la tensión cuando quitás T3 solo se me ocurre que el mismo tenga fugas o esté mal conectado o alguna resistencia esté fuera de valor.



Probe sacando T3 y la tension en G es exactamente la misma
El instrumento que uso es un tester Zurich Zr 161, creo que anda bien.
Al medir S me da 0.02v en este caso pero supongo que ahi esta la precision del instrumento.
¿y ahora? Gracias por responder!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Levanta C16 (por ahí tiene fugas) y probá tocar el G (sonó sexual )
> 
> Es muuuuuuuy probable que el transistor esté colocado con las patas al revés.
> 
> ...



Levante C16 y al tocar en G sigue sin sonar!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> DOSMETROS: dudo que venga por ahí (claro que puedo estar equivocado ), pero si hubiera fugas, es cierto que bajaría la tensión en el G, pero la tensión en el S también debería bajar y no subir como está pasando.
> 
> PD: un detalle y una duda.
> El detalle es que hay que tener presente que esta etapa del circuito no amplifica tensión.
> Duda: qué BC245 usaste (a,b o c)?



El detalle no se porque lo decis, supongo que si inyecto en S y suena, tambien deberia sonar si inyecto en G ¿no?
Respecto a tu duda sobre el BC245, no es muy relevante que use primero, porque lo cambie por un MPF 102 (que es el que esta puesto ahora) y todo es exactamente igual



pandacba dijo:


> l
> Por otro lado, que amplitud tiene la señal que inyectaste en gate?



Ni idea, es la que produce el generador de señal (cuadrada) del tester Zurich ZR 161



pandacba dijo:


> O las r no tienen el valor que marca el circuito, o hay un error en el impreso



Revise los colores de la R23, R24 y R25 y coinciden con la especificacion del circuito en ohms. No se si quieren que mida cada una con el tester.... Debo levantarlas para medirlas con el tester o in-situ puedo?


Adjunto unas fotos de:
El MPF102 (T3) que estoy usando: la pata doblada para atras la interprete como S, la pata en la izquierda de la foto la interprete como G
El circuito desde arriba donde se ve el lugar del T3
El circuito de abajo donde marque los lugares donde estan soldadas las patas de los componentes involucrados. El circuito impreso no es superprolijo, e incluso tuve pistas que no se separaron bien despues del acido, pero me encargue de probar todas las pistas con el tester antes de soldar para continuidad y corto, escarbe bien en la placa con un surco donde habian quedado unidas, y me asegure que nada estuviera mal. Pueden ver los detalles en la foto raspados para evitar el puente entre pistas.
La ultima foto es un detalle para que vean alguna desprolijidad en el area del T3 pero que segun yo esta todo bien.
Les dejo tambien el layout de los componentes del circuito porque por ahi, algun otro componente puede estar interfiriendo y yo no me doy cuenta y ustedes con el layout si.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aparentemente todo está bien. Supongo que la tensión que medís sobre el gate, baja por la impedancia de entrada del tester. Probá inyectarle la señal colocando el pote de volumen a la mitad, en el punto medio del pote.
Hice unas simulaciones y con un transistor similar al MPF102, la tensión en el S sube considerablemente, al igual que si usás un BF245C, no así con un BF245A, pero igual debería pasar la señal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2010)

Para medir resistencias *puestas* yo hago así , la mido en un sentido y en el otro , si ambos valores me coinciden y además coinciden con las barritas de colores , supongo todo ok. 

Si mide MÁS eso nunca puede ser ya que si tuviera algo en paralelo debería medir menos  . . . mala fariña , a levantarle una pata.

Si hace una medida menor que sube y se estabiliza al valor impreso en las barritas , y en ambos sentidos , digamos que está bién y tiene una capacidad en paralelo.

Si en un sentido mide una cosa y en el otro sentido mide otra , tiene una juntura en paralelo . . . mejor levantarla.

Ante la más mínima duda . . .  soldador !

Lo de las patas del transistor , lo que te estamos diciendo no es que vos seas tontito y no sepas ver el  dibujito del data*shit * , sino que traen las patas *DIFERENTE* al dibujito impreso en el data*shit.* ¿capishe?

Buscate por San Googlecito como se mide un FET con el tester y asegurate al menos el G , luego con el S y D podés probar en un sentido y en el otro que no se quema  .

Saludos !


----------



## camicucci (Nov 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para medir resistencias *puestas* yo hago así , la mido en un sentido y en el otro , si ambos valores me coinciden y además coinciden con las barritas de colores , supongo todo ok.
> 
> Si mide MÁS eso nunca puede ser ya que si tuviera algo en paralelo debería medir menos  . . . mala fariña , a levantarle una pata.
> 
> ...



El FET nada que ver con este asunto. Fijate que levante el FET y levante C16 y en el punto G sigue habiendo nada mas que 1.87v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2010)

Si , pero eso:

O hay una resistencia mal

O la impedancia del tester te da una mala lectura.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Es muy simple la ley del ohm se cumple si o si, o tu tester tiene problemas o hay una R mal ahora que sacaste el Fet medi las R de 3M3 y la de 1M0
Rt=R23+R24
Rt=3M3+1M0
Rt=4M3
Vo=fuente=15V

si 4M3=15V/Io
entondes
Io= 15V/4M3
Io=0.00000348A

sobre R24 debe haber una caida de

si R24= Vr24/Io

Vr21=R24.Io
3.48V=1M0 x .00000348A

Es decir esa es la tensión sobe R24 que es la misma union de las R y masa
para tener 1,18 o la fuente no tien casi 15V  o R23 tiene más de 3M3 o simplemente tu tester tiena algun problema de echo 
por práctica  la tensión el punto medi del diivor es igual a
Tpm= tensión en la union de R23-R24 respecto a masa

Tpm=15/(Rt/R24)
Tpm=15/43
Tpm=3.48V

De echo pone una R de 3K3 en serie con una de 1K0 alimentalo con 15V y te va dar la misma tensión lo que cambia va ha ser la corriente que circula por ellas pero tendras 3.48V  es decir 3.5 lo que te dijo Black Tiger 

para despejar dudas la corriente sera 1000 veces superior   ya que la resistencia es 1000 veces menor, realicen los calculos con las formulas propuestas y veran que aumento la corriente en el orden indicado pero la tensión permanece igual

por último C6 si el pote esta a masa es un cortocirtcuito para una señal de bajo nivel, hace la prueba de quitarlo o mejor aún armate en una protoboard en una placa de islas aislada con paco de CI, son pocos elementos y proba alli yo lo hice en una protoboard y funciono si haacen una simulación con cualquiera de los soft conocidos veran que si funciona


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Creoooo y solo creo que con respecto a la tensión en el gate, es provocada por la impedancia de entrada del tester, ya que es llamativo que si es de 1 MOhm en ese rango de lectura, tendriamos 1.97 volts (una cifra muy muy cercana a los 1.87 volts que midió el amigo).
Para sacarte de la duda, la prueba es simple: sin el fet, medís la tensión de +V, luego medís la tensión entre 0 y gate y anotás el valor, luego medís entre +V y gate y anotás el valor. Si la suma de los 2 valores no es igual a +V, cosa que estoy seguro que va a pasar, de ahí vas a poder deducir la impedancia de tu tester.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Lo que BT dice es correcto si el tester tiene muy baja impedancia influenciara en la lectura, eso por un lado y por el otro si, la tensión del generador de señal es muy baja, como la disposción del fet es una etapa de paso ,casi un adaptador de impedancia no amplifica no le alcanza para pasar, es decir no es que el circuito no funcione y ahora vern porque






Las etapas previas son amplficadors, este que nos mostraron es un simple separador y por lo tanto no tiene requerimientos de sensibiidad ya que en la etapa previa es donde amplifica, y si encima se prueba y no se sabe con que, estamos todos mal, para hacer la prueba que le inyecta en la entrada de cada pre el valor de tensión necesario para exitarlo y que se compre otro tester porque ese evidentemete deja mucho que desear.
El tema esta también posteado en yo reparo aún nadie contesto
En donde saco el circuito estan los datos de señal de entrada y salida, debe probarlo con ese nivel de señal porque si esta previsto para una sensibilidad del orden de los 150mV como son los microfonos de los bajos y le mte unos pocos mV no le va a hacer ni cosquillas y menos a la etapaseparadora ya que alli se espera un nivel mucho mayor que en la entrada

Aqui esta donde fue posteado y esta el esquema completo con pcb incluido anuve por otros foros dedicados a pre y potencias para bajos y guitarras y all nadie tuvo problemas con este pre habiendo bastate buenas opiniones al respecto

http://www.albertkreuzer.com/pics/el/pre/schem/preamp_sch21.gif


la nota completa aquii para quienes esten intresados
http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm


----------



## camicucci (Nov 5, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Creoooo y solo creo que con respecto a la tensión en el gate, es provocada por la impedancia de entrada del tester, ya que es llamativo que si es de 1 MOhm en ese rango de lectura, tendriamos 1.97 volts (una cifra muy muy cercana a los 1.87 volts que midió el amigo).
> Para sacarte de la duda, la prueba es simple: sin el fet, medís la tensión de +V, luego medís la tensión entre 0 y gate y anotás el valor, luego medís entre +V y gate y anotás el valor. Si la suma de los 2 valores no es igual a +V, cosa que estoy seguro que va a pasar, de ahí vas a poder deducir la impedancia de tu tester.



Tome las lecturas que me dijiste:
0 a V+: +14.98v
0 a G: +1.90v
G a V+: 6.54v

Osea, como bien decis, la suma no sa igual. ¿Cual seria la impedancia entonces de mi tester?

Levante todas las resistencias y las cambie: R23, 24 y 25, estaban bien pero igual las medi y las cambie a todas.

Entonces, ¿quiere decir esto que solo tengo un error de lectura por la impedancia del tester?
¿Porqué inyecto señal y no pasa el T3, tambien por la impedancia del mismo tester (ya que lo uso como generador de señal)?
De todos modos algun problema tengo porque como les dije todo esto surgio porque enchufo el bajo en in y saco out al ampli y no se escucha nada ... ¿Como puedo darme cuenta el verdadero problema que tengo entonces, por donde empiezo a mirar?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bueno, viene a-clarando 
Lo de la impedancia de tu tester, lo dejo para que lo razones (tenes que analizar un divisor de tensión resitivo o sea, digamos R1 y R2 forman un divisor de tensión, en la condición 1 tengo una tensión x, en la condición 2, tengo una tensión y, cuánto varió R1 o R2 para que dé ese resultado?). Todo lo anterior, solo indica que pueden haber errores de medición, y sobre todo, cuando las corrientes involucradas son ínfimas (aún con voltímetros exelentes, cuando lo que estamos midiendo está manejado por resistencias del orden de MOhms, los errores pueden ser significativos).
Ahora volvamos al tema, hiciste la prueba que dije de inyectar la señal en en punto que dije?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

hace una prueba simple ya que este fet es un separador y adaptador de impedancia nada más, desconecta el cursor del pote de volumen y aplicalo al amplificador y fijate si suena, si no proba con la salida de un DVD por ejemplo toma la salida de audio de uno de los dos canale y metelos a la entrada del pre, colocando los pote de nivel al minimo subi hasta la mitad el de volumen y luego el nivel de la entrada tendrias que tener sonido, si le das demasiado saturaras el equipo con eso descartas problemas en el pre, por otro lado la sensibilidad de este pre esta acorde al nivel de los microfonos de tu bajo?


----------



## camicucci (Nov 6, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bueno, viene a-clarando
> Lo de la impedancia de tu tester, lo dejo para que lo razones (tenes que analizar un divisor de tensión resitivo o sea, digamos R1 y R2 forman un divisor de tensión, en la condición 1 tengo una tensión x, en la condición 2, tengo una tensión y, cuánto varió R1 o R2 para que dé ese resultado?). Todo lo anterior, solo indica que pueden haber errores de medición, y sobre todo, cuando las corrientes involucradas son ínfimas (aún con voltímetros exelentes, cuando lo que estamos midiendo está manejado por resistencias del orden de MOhms, los errores pueden ser significativos).
> Ahora volvamos al tema, hiciste la prueba que dije de inyectar la señal en en punto que dije?



Uh, soy principiante en electronica (soy ingeniero civil) esto es un hobby para mi. Perdoname, no vi la sugerencia de la inyeccion de señal. Dame un tiempito y lo pruebo.



pandacba dijo:


> hace una prueba simple ya que este fet es un separador y adaptador de impedancia nada más, desconecta el cursor del pote de volumen y aplicalo al amplificador y fijate si suena, si no proba con la salida de un DVD por ejemplo toma la salida de audio de uno de los dos canale y metelos a la entrada del pre, colocando los pote de nivel al minimo subi hasta la mitad el de volumen y luego el nivel de la entrada tendrias que tener sonido, si le das demasiado saturaras el equipo con eso descartas problemas en el pre, por otro lado la sensibilidad de este pre esta acorde al nivel de los microfonos de tu bajo?



OK, hare estas pruebas. Con respecto al pre, si es exactamente para uso de un bajo electrico lo que estoy armando.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

No te desanimes, una vez que logres poner en marcha podemos ver tranqui lo del tester, por aqui siempre vas a contar con personas dispuestas a ayudarte
Saludos coprovinciano


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 6, 2010)

Apoyo lo dicho por pandacba, con la buena predisposición que tenés, vas a encontrar gente que te ayude.
Ya que sos civil  no vas a tener problemas con usar la ley de ohm que es muy simple. En este enlace Ley de Ohm tenés una breve reseña sobre ella.


----------



## camicucci (Nov 8, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Apoyo lo dicho por pandacba, con la buena predisposición que tenés, vas a encontrar gente que te ayude.
> Ya que sos civil  no vas a tener problemas con usar la ley de ohm que es muy simple. En este enlace Ley de Ohm tenés una breve reseña sobre ella.



Muchas gracias BT y Pandacba por vuetros consejos, enseñanzas y ahora finalmente aliento. La verdad es que empezaba a desilusionarme con esto de la electronica, pero sobretodo con los foros que consulte y de donde saque la idea. Hasta que cai en manos de ustedes y logre al menos saber que podia seguir remando un poco mas. Ahora, cuando tenga tiempo, eso es lo que voy a hacer, y se van a enterar ya que pienso contarles mis avances, y probablemente tenga mas dudas tambien. Nuevamente muchas gracias por la colaboracion. Saludos.


----------



## Julio_lanza (Jul 20, 2011)

Se que llego tarde al tema pero  cmicucci lograste resolver tu problema con el Preamp? yo lo arme y tengo problemas es con la seccion de acualizacion del circuito... cuando pongo los controles al maximo produce oscilacion..... que podra ser???


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (May 9, 2014)

Upsss,  yo si que llego tarde al tema, pero tal vez sea útil mi comentario: Yo lo arme, si bien el resultado no es el esperado y creo aunque lo conecte a un ampli  marshall suena como cualquier pre, la oscilación se debe a cableado y disposición de potes, cuando puse cable con malla y bien cortos y ordene todo en un gabinete el ruido se fue, 2do, si el pre no funciona puede ser una pista mal y se deben estañar o  un fet mal, pero funcionar funciona....

Igual te comento que si observas bien las fotos de la pagina opriginal con el pre que te queda no se parese, hay algunas diferencias en las conecciones, creo que Albert Kreuze no nos conto todo, como pasa siempre la mayoria de lo que encontras le falta algo o algo no esta como debe, siempre es detalle.


----------

